# MMC card can't be mounted

## petan

This is what I get, is that bug in kernel or known issue with some workaround? I could open 2GB SD card with no issues, this is 32GB SDHC from San Disk which works OK in my camera

```

[1221276.533663] sdhci: Timeout waiting for Buffer Read Ready interrupt during tuning procedure, falling back to fixed sampling clock

[1221276.535449] mmc0: tuning execution failed: -5

[1221276.535453] mmc0: error -5 whilst initialising SD card

```

Kernel is 4.8.0

----------

## Roman_Gruber

There is a difference in SD vs SDHC cards.

These are two different standards. Older notebook cardreaders for example, e.g penryn cpu, do not support those newer SDHC standards.

Check the documentation of your cardreader if SDHC is supported.

Try to test in Windows / binary live-cd if it works there for example.

Try with another cardreader which supports SDHC.

--

Small chance that you are really only missing kernel settings, regarding hardware / file-system / other kerenl options which are needed

I assume you are using kernel 4.9.5 or newer correct? Do not use outdated kernels!

----------

## NeddySeagoon

petan,

Show us lspci or lsusb ... whatever shows your card reader.

It may not be in either.

Use wgetpaste to put your kernel .config onto a pastebin site and tell us lhe URL.

It will not fit into a post. 

2GB SD cards are as big as SD cards go. That's your limit in a SD only reader.

Above 2G and up to 64G is SDHC (high capacity).

At 64G, SDXC starts.  They are SDHC compatible but you don't get the XC speeds.

[Moderator edit: changed lspi to lspci on the assumption that this was a typo from not hitting a key hard enough, and that OP might not know to make the correction. -Hu]

----------

## Roman_Gruber

I checked my shelf and I have a 4GB SD-card. MY benq camera only uses SD-Cards, my old notebook which i recycled was only capable to read SD-cards.

I suggest you read the labelof the "memory" card, and also the specs of the cardreader in question.

----------

